# Παράσιτα που τρυπώνουν στον εγκέφαλο καθορίζουν τη συμπεριφορά μας



## Earion (May 2, 2013)

Παράσιτα που εισχωρούν στον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο καθορίζουν τη συμπεριφορά και τη διάθεσή μας. Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας, αλλά για μικροοργανισμούς, όπως το παράσιτο τοξόπλασμα, που μπαίνουν στον εγκέφαλο ανθρώπων και ζώων και αλλάζουν τη συμπεριφορά τους. Τρυπώνουν μάλιστα στον εγκέφαλο, γιατί εκεί προστατεύονται από το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα.






_Κάνει τα θύματά του να επιδεικνύουν επικίνδυνη συμπεριφορά, όπως ριψοκίνδυνη οδήγηση ή εντονότερη ροπή προς την αυτοκτονία_

Ένα από αυτά τα παράσιτα είναι ένας μύκητας που μολύνει με σπόρους ένα μυρμήγκι στο τροπικό δάσος της Βραζιλίας. Το μυρμήγκι αρχίζει να τα χάνει, και φεύγει από τα γνωστά του μονοπάτια όπου έψαχνε τροφή. Η συμπεριφορά του αλλάζει δραστικά. Μοναδική αποστολή του πλέον γίνεται να βρει ένα συγκεκριμένο δέντρο, που βλέπει προς τα βορειοδυτικά. Το μεσημέρι ακριβώς στις 12, θα δαγκάσει με μανία ένα φύλλο και δεν θα το αφήσει, υπογράφοντας έτσι τη θανατική καταδίκη του. Πράγματι, έξι ώρες αργότερα είναι νεκρό. Έπειτα από λίγες ημέρες ένας σωλήνας θα βγει μέσα από το κεφάλι του μυρμηγκιού, σε μια σκηνή βγαλμένη από την ταινία _Alien_. Πρόκειται για το σώμα ενός μύκητα, από όπου θα βγουν νέοι σπόροι για να μολύνουν περισσότερα μυρμήγκια.

Στους ανθρώπους κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει με το τοξόπλασμα, που κάνει τα θύματά του να επιδεικνύουν επικίνδυνη συμπεριφορά, όπως ριψοκίνδυνη οδήγηση ή εντονότερη ροπή προς την αυτοκτονία.

Παρόμοιο αποτέλεσμα έχει και ο ιός της γρίπης τις ημέρες πριν εκδηλωθεί η ασθένεια. Σύμφωνα με έρευνα του Πανεπιστημίου Μπίνχαμτον στην Πολιτεία της Νέας Υόρκης, ο ιός κάνει τον άνθρωπο να θέλει να έχει πολύ πιο έντονη κοινωνική ζωή, ώστε να βρει την ευκαιρία να μεταδοθεί σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους.

Από τα ΝΕΑ του Σαββατοκύριακου (27-28.4.2013)

Ταλαντεύτηκα αν έπρεπε να το βάλω εδώ ή εδώ (γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε πού βρίσκεται και τι κάνει το τοξόπλασμα), αλλά δεν ήθελα να στεναχωρήσω τη φίλη μου τη Μπερναρντίνα. Τελικά άνοιξα ξεχωριστό νήμα, για στρέψω την προσοχή σας στο Alien και στη γρίπη.

Περί αλλαγής στη συμπεριφορά λόγω γρίπης, βρήκα τη μελέτη και την επισυνάπτω.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2013)

Πάντως δεν θα έβαζα «καθορίζουν», αλλά μάλλον «δύνανται να μεταβάλουν» «μπορούν να αλλάξουν». :)


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2013)

Μπορούν να αλλάξουν ή μπορεί (δηλαδή ίσως) να αλλάξουν;


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ταλαντεύτηκα αν έπρεπε να το βάλω εδώ ή εδώ (γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε πού βρίσκεται και τι κάνει το τοξόπλασμα), αλλά δεν ήθελα να στεναχωρήσω τη φίλη μου τη Μπερναρντίνα. Τελικά άνοιξα ξεχωριστό νήμα, για στρέψω την προσοχή σας στο Alien και στη γρίπη.



Καλοσύνη σου, Εαρίωνα, αλλά δυστυχώς η φίλη σου η Μπερναρντίνα γνωρίζει ήδη. :s Επίσης έχει και μια φίλη που κόντεψε να αποβάλει όταν προσβλήθηκε από τοξόπλασμα, αλλά ευτυχώς η αντιβίωση έσωσε το μωρό. Και τώρα είναι κοτζαμάν φοιτήτρια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως δεν θα έβαζα «καθορίζουν», αλλά μάλλον «δύνανται να μεταβάλουν» «μπορούν να αλλάξουν». :)


Εγώ πάλι θα έβαζα "επηρεάζουν" ή σκέτο "μεταβάλλουν" ή "αλλάζουν" (και όχι "δύνανται να" ή "μπορούν να"), διότι φαίνεται πως είναι δεδομένο ότι κάτι κάνουν στη συμπεριφορά (σίγουρα την επηρεάζουν/αλλάζουν), δεν είναι ένα ενδεχόμενο (όπου μπορεί και να την επηρεάσουν/αλλάξουν αλλά μπορεί και όχι).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2013)

Το «μπορούν» σημαίνει ότι έχουν τη δυνατότητα, όχι ότι υπάρχει απλώς ένα ενδεχόμενο (που 'ναι το «μπορεί»). Ναι, μπορούν, αλλ' απ' την άλλη χωρίς να είναι το απόλυτο που δηλώνει η δική σου διατύπωση — καθότι από στατιστική συμπερασματολογία οδηγηθήκαμε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα.


----------

